# 1942-2008 We love you Mom



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

My Mom passed away tonight @ about 11:00 P.M.
I hope some of our family members & her friends take her with open arms.








We are going to miss her alot. She was the one to show me how to love animals & to care for them so much. DaKota & Glitzie still wait for her Sunday coffee visits. My daughters are very devestated.








Still feeling numb. Now we have to care for my Dad who is only going to be lost without her now.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. I know what you are feeling right now.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Hugs







to you and your family on the very sad loss of your mother. She sounds like a wonderful person who will be greatly missed. Sincere condolence.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

So very sorry for your loss. I know you are numb over your loss, and you will be for quite a while. I see she was quite young. Had she been sick? My thoughts and prayers are with you during such a sad and emotional time.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

{{{{{hugs}}}}} Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

My thoughts are with you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

my deepest sympathies to you and your family for the loss of your mom.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yvette, I am so very sorry for your loss. How lucky your Mom was to have had you for a loving daughter. Your Dad is so fortunate to have your support right now. I bet your Mom was very, very loved!! Wishing you comfort and peace as you go through such a rough time right now. Hugs!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

My condolences on your family's loss.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Yvette, I am so sorry for your loss. My dad has been gone nearly four years and he's the one who taught me my love of animals. One of the things I miss most is being able to share my animal stories with him, because he really "got" it. It leaves a huge hole in your heart. Time does heal, but the loss is always there. She will be in good company...and I'm sure was welcomed with open arms and paws. Take care - my thoughts and prayers will be you...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear of your Mom's passing and I can only imagine how hard it is on your family. Please accept my condolences during this difficult time.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your mothers passing. Remember all the wonderful times you had together.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. It's hard to lose your Mother. May your memories bring you comfort.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I am so sorry about the loss of your mother. Just remember all the memories of the things you have done together. Our thoughts are with you and your family. I know it is hard to overcome the loss of someone you are clsoe to especially someone like your mother.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Angeline L. (Nadeau) Thomas 
February 21, 2008 




Worcester – Angeline L. (Nadeau) Thomas, 65, of Worcester died on Thursday, February 21st in her home after an illness. 


Mrs. Thomas is survived by her husband of 39 years Lester A. Thomas; three daughters Yvette L.I. Thomas of Rutland, Suzette Y. Thomas and Laurette A. Thomas both of Worcester; two sons Jerry Smith and Ken Smith; her mother Irene (Barriault) Nadeau of Jackman, ME; three sisters Patricia A. Copeland of Waterbury, CT, Lucia Gauthier of Jackman, ME and Sylvia Gauthier of Lewiston, ME; two grandchildren and many nephews and nieces. Angeline was born in Jackman, ME daughter of Phillip Nadeau and is predeceased by two sons Carl and Jimmy Smith. 


She worked as a link netter at the David Clark Company for over 17 years. Angeline enjoyed crocheting and doing many outdoor activities such as fishing, hunting and hiking. Angeline also enjoyed going to craft fairs, yard sales and flea markets. She was always very interested in listening to anyone that could give her information on the history of her hometown and her family geneology.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. I lost my mom very young also. Remember that only her physical body is gone, but her spirit will be with you always. I feel my mom with me all the time. It is a very warm and comforting feeling. I wish she could have lived forever.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, my sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your mother. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Yvette;

I am so sorry. It sounds like she shared with you the important things in life. I wish you some peace in this time of grief.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Mom.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It sounds like she was a wonderful woman, I cannot imagine how you feel right now. Many, many hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, Yvette. Wishing you and your family peace, faith and strength through this very difficult time.


----------



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

Dear Yvette, I lost my mom suddenly last April. She, too, was 65. She had been retired less than six months. She was living life and loving every minute until they diagnosed her with lung cancer. It was her worst fear come true as a reformered smoker. 

The past ten months for me and my family still doesn't seem real at times. Getting through holidays, birthdays and other special occassions are the toughest. 

My dad grieved and drank himself sick after we lost mom. He passed away 3 months later in August. I did all I could to help him, but nothing took her place. I hope your dad finds a way to cope. I hope he has friends and family that will support him during this time. 

Life really is one great big surprise and none of us know what our future holds, if there is even a tomorrow. The first moments after mom and dad died were the clearest. There was the overwhelming sense of reason that told me they did not want to endure what life on earth was bringing their way. Dad was facing going into a nursing home without mom and mom was facing 3 months of chemo and lung surgery. 

I would much rather them be here. But I don't believe for one minute that my mom or dad would want to be a burden on us kids. I would never call it a burden, but they would feel that way. My brother and sister and I have grown to depend on each other. 

My sister was pregnant in the midst of 2007's crisis and on Aug 15th, Lydia Jolie, the most beautiful red headed baby girl joined our family. She is the spitting image of my dad. So no matter how bad it gets, keep going and joy will eventually come your way again. 

I didn't mean for this post to be so long. I really just wanted to express my condolences to you and tell you things will be ok.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Dear yvette. 
im so so sorry for the loss of your mom. I lost my biological mother at the age of 16 but gained a mom in my mother in law around the same time. We lost her last October and i still wander through her house here and miss her so much. I am sure that she was welcomed on the other side by everyone who has passed before her and you can count on the fact that she will always be looking out for you all. Im sorry for you dad as well. Hang in there hon. Take comfort that each time you look at your girls you will see a part of her in them.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My mom has been ill recently so your mom's death hits very close to home. My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## jacki3785 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yvette- I am so sorry for your loss. I hope the memories of your mom will stay with you always, as mine of my mom do with me.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. May you cherish your mother's memories and remember all the wonderful times you shared.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Thank you all so much for your condolences. It helps. The Memorial was beautiful. My Sister's made a beautiful DVD of all of my Mom's pictures from her growing up til present. My youngest sister is making copies for us to keep. She also order some beautiful urns for each of us to keep my Mom's ashes in.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

It will be one year on Saturday that my Mom has passed. We miss her ALOT! We will be with my Dad on Saturday at different times (I have to work). I wished that I kind of didn't have to go. I've had nothing but bad news for him(I hate bringing bad news at times like this). Concerning my daughters.








DaKota still races to the door at a certain tone of Hello that my Mom use to do. She's a bit slow now, but waits there to greet my Mom.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm so sorry, Yvette. It's such a hard thing. Time doesn't make it better, just more numb.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

Yvette, I am sorry for your loss. I just stumbled across this post and read everyones responses and it brought tears to my eyes! My father was was taken from me before his time in 2007, and the cops still have not found his killer and at times it is hard for me. I find my comfort in the fact that I know he is proud of me. I only knew him for ten years, but it was a lifetime in those years. Again, my condolences to you and your family, and wishing you the best.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Yvette, I know how hard it is. My dad will be gone five years this May, and there's not a day that goes by that I don't think of him. His passing left a huge hole in my heart, as I know you mom's passing did with you. Life is just not the same without them. My thoughts are with you...


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Yvette,
I am so sorry for the loss of your mom.
My prayers are with you.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Yvette your Mom sounds like she was a wonderful woman who will never be forgotten. Sending a prayer to you, your family and DaKota


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

So very sorry to hear of your mothers passing. Sending you & your family many thoughts & prayers at this very difficult time.


----------

